# [SOLVED] Computer Shuts off suddenly



## dwynez12 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm currently trying to fix my cousin's computer,

i got the same problem as this thread:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f25/solved-computer-shuts-down-by-itself-185184.html


the computer also shuts off even when i'm in bios or i just turned it on,
after i let it rest a few minutes and try it, again it shuts off after a minute or 2, i just noticed something in the bios, the 3.03V has a red value of 4.08V,

i already cleaned the cpu fan and heatsink and checked all the wires, 
i also cleared rtc,

here's a pic of the inside:
(sorry for the quality, it was only taken from my webcam)









specs are:
Intel Pentium D
1028 MB DDR2
ASUS P5VDC-MX Motherboard

thanks for any help.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Computer Shuts off suddenly*

If the voltage is that far off for any period of time I would replace the psu and see if the issue goes away. You may also want to try a psu tester just to see if you can replicate the voltage issue without the rest of the hardware.


----------



## dwynez12 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Computer Shuts off suddenly*

i tried replacing it because a colleague also suggested that it might be a psu, temp management, at first before cleaning it, i suggested that we turned it on, then as we turned it on there were some lines showing up on the monitor, after that i cleaned the insides to see if it would solve the problem, that's were it started suddenly turning off, but the led on the motherboard stays active, i tried and remounting everything inside, but to no avail,


----------



## dwynez12 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Computer Shuts off suddenly*

anyone?


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Computer Shuts off suddenly*

Normally this kind of problem is either power supply, memory, cpu or motherboard. To be clear, did you actually replace the power supply and the problem persisted?


----------



## dwynez12 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Computer Shuts off suddenly*



rgsalinger said:


> Normally this kind of problem is either power supply, memory, cpu or motherboard. To be clear, did you actually replace the power supply and the problem persisted?


yes, i did replace anything, i even used my power supply and memory from this pc, i think it really is the motherboard, and i think that is unrepairable.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Computer Shuts off suddenly*

Can you post the specs of your pc?

Brand and model
Motherboard
CPU
Ram
Video card
Drives
PSU (Brand, model, and wattage) This is found on the sticker of the psu
If it is an oem pc like dell, gateway, hp post the Make and model of the pc so we know what you have and so we can determin the problem.


----------



## dwynez12 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Computer Shuts off suddenly*

found out the problem, the CPU temperature was reaching 75C,
the problem is that i forgot to put thermal paste as it is hard to locate a store in our area that sells it, i thought it would also work because my unit works fine without it,
now i bought another thermal paste so that i would prevent any harm taht may happen from this, thanks for the help... ^_^


----------

